# SERA AQUA TEST BOX



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a test set and what I can find trough lfs's here is SERA AQUA TEST BOX. I would like to know if anyone have used or have any idea about the accuracy of Sera tests. First I have used Tetra Test 5in1 but it was complete failure because of testing ranges, absurd colors other than the comparison colors on the box, etc... I also attached a picture of the kit. The sera aqua test-box is said to contain the tests: pH, GH, KH, NO², NO³, NH³, PO4, Fe, Cu.

Waiting for any helpfull comments.

THX, 
YILDIRIM


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

I've used this before...and I have some comments about it

The Fe kit works nicely 
The gH kit's reagent died for me eventually, it doesn't even change colours anymore.
The pH kit is hard to read and the colour changes are really vague

Other than that, it seems okay.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

May I recomend the JBL test kits. They are all extremely accurtate.


----------

